# Titanfall BETA



## Blazin604 (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone play the BETA? I'm fiending for more already...fuckin amazing game. Just wanted to hear what everyone else had to say. You guys think this game lives up to the hype?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cheeba soulja (Mar 2, 2014)

Beta was smooth.almost more of a demo than a beta.fun game I'm sure it will do well.my personal thoughts on it is it may fade rather quickly.after the initial wow factor wears off of having a Titan it's a really stripped down shooter.it is CODish feeling but a hell of a lot less camping.it is being hyped up like crazy maybe a little over hyped.hopefully the full game will have a lot more customizations and tricks than what was in the beta.ill be getting it just to break up my battlefield4 a little.


----------

